# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  تصدقوا منتخبنا لاعب اليوم

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا يواجه ليسوتو اليوم			 				 		 					     



يستضيف  منتخبنا في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب الهلال ليسوتو ضمن مباريات  التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة إلى كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل ويتطلع منتخبنا  إلى فوز شرفي والابتعاد عن المركز الأخير وكان مازدا قدم الدعوة لـ21 لاعباً معظمهم من الوجوه الشابة  واستمر في استبعاد عناصر الحرس القديم وانتظم منتخبنا في معسكر مغلق قبل  أربعة أيام ولصقور الجديان نقطتان وودّع منتخبنا السباق لكنه يتطلع إلى  تلميع الصورة في آخر ظهور وحث مازدا اللاعبين على تقديم مباراة كبيرة  والفوز على المنافس.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاحس لاخبر 

حليلك يامنتخب سودان 
بقيت للنسيان

*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*والله انا فى هذه اللحظة عرفتها اليوم  
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مازدا قال هذه المباراة من اجل التصنيف
صحيح إن لم تستح فأصنع ما تشاء عن ايي تصنيف يتحدث هذا المازدا
يا حليل زمن الفريق القومي كان قومي واللعيبة قوميون والإختيار قومي أما الآن فيا للحسرة
كان في مثل هذا اليوم نجد الجمهور قد زحف نحو استاد المباراة من العاشرة والصحف الرياضية تنفذ منذ السابعة
نسأل الله يصلح الأحوال فليس امامه محال

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يومتا لمن فتحت البوست في ناس شابكني الوطنية وما ادراك ما الوطنية
ان شاء الله يكونوا مشوا الاستاد هسي
منتخب مجهول من الدولة عايزين منو يهتم بيهو والدولة زاتا بقت م عندها وطنية نحن يكون كيف عندنا وطنية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا يطارد التصنيف في مباراة ليسوتو

يحلم الجيل الجديد من لاعبي منتخبنا بتحقيق أول فوز رسمي ودولي لهم من خلال مباراتهم ضد منتخب ليسوتو التي سوف يستضيفها إستاد الهلال اليوم الأحد الثامن من سبتمبر على تصفيات المجموعة الأفريقية الرابعة المؤهلة لمونديال البرازيل عام 2014.، وتحسين تصنيف المنتخب في الفيفا كما قال المدرب محمد عبدالله مازدا ، مؤكدا ان لهم اهداف كبيرة يسعون لتحقيقها من مباراة ليسوتو

وسبق للاعبين الجدد الذين إختارهم المدير الفني محمد عبد الله "مازدا" قبل نحو أربعة أشهر أن خاضوا مباراتين رسميتين في ذات المجموعة الأولى أمام غانا وخسرها المنتخب بأم درمان 0-2, وأمام زامبيا بمدينة أندولا وفرض فيها التعادل بنتيجة 1-1, كما خسر بطولة ودية من مباراة واحدة ضد إثيوبيا 0-2 بأديس أبابا بمناسبة الإحتفالات باليوبيل الذهبي لتأسيس منظمة الوحدة الأفريقية, وكذلك تعادل الشهر الماضي مع منتخب بورندي بملعبها, ولكنه خسر منه بأم درمان وسمح لضيفه بالتأهل لأول مرة في تاريخه إلى نهائيات بطولة أمم أفريقيا للاعبين المحليين 2014 بجنوب أفريقيا.

ولكن مباراة ليسوتو لا قيمة تنافسية لها لأن المنتخبان ودعا التصفيات وتركا أمر صراع البطاقة الأولى المؤهلة للمرحلة الأفريقية التالية لمنتخبي غانا وزامبيا والتي حسمها الأول  بفوزه بكوماسي 1-2, ولهذا سيخوض منتخبنا وليسوتو المباراة بدافع الهروب من ذيل المجموعة وتحسين الترتيب والتصنيف الدولي, ويحتل السودان الترتيب الثالث بالمجموعة برصيد نقطتين, وهو ذات رصيد منتخب ليسوتو الذي يحتل الترتيب الرابع والآخيرو ولكن السودان يتفوق عليه بفارق الأهداف.

وكان الإجتماع الفني للمباراة قد إنعقد نهار السبت بين المنتخبين, بحضور مراقبها الإثيوبي كمال إسماعيل, ومقيم الحكام الحكم الدولي السابق الأوغندي الشهير شارليس ماسيمبي, وتحدد خلاله ان يرتدي السودان الزي الأحمر الكامل, وليسوتو الزي الأخضر.


*

----------


## سامرين

*كان الله فى عون المنتخب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يومتا لمن فتحت البوست في ناس شابكني الوطنية وما ادراك ما الوطنية
ان شاء الله يكونوا مشوا الاستاد هسي
منتخب مجهول من الدولة عايزين منو يهتم بيهو والدولة زاتا بقت م عندها وطنية نحن يكون كيف عندنا وطنية






*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*منتخب تم قتله اكليا ماذا سوف نتظر من قادات الاتحاد اللذين مسحوا كل مابناه لاعبي المنتخب 

نرجو من مازاد ان يحترم عقولنا وبلاش كلام مكابرة عن اي تصنيف تتحدث هذه المبارة تحصيل حاصل
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اها غلبونا ولا غلبنا؟
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*حتى الدقيقة 40 الشوط الأول منتخبنا يتقدم بهدفي بكري المدينة ومهند الطاهر
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*التعادل كبس يا حبيب 
*

----------


## zalnoon

*منتخب ....لطوب الارض ينتحب....
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اها الكورة كم يا جماعة والحاصل شنو 

والله التقول الواحد قاعد في جزيرة سرنديب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الكورة منقولة 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

الكورة منقولة 





ده سؤال ولا خبر يا ابراهيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ثلاثة اهداف ليستو مقابل هدفين لمنتخبنا الدقيقة 40 من الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الكورة 1/3 (مازدا)
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هتفت الجماهير ضد مدرب المنتخب مازدا لفشله في قيادة المنتخب لتحقيق الفوز
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*منقول من كفر ووتر
نقلاب فني وانهيار سوداني  اليوم 08:05 PM
 كفرووتر/ الخرطوم الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته كان واضحا مسعى السودان وقاد هجمة خطيرة على مرمي ليسوتو من اللاعب الطاهر الحاج عبرت الى خارج الملعب 
هدف سريع من المدينة 
تقدم السودان بهدف سريع عبر اللاعب بكري المدينة في الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الاول من تمريرة اللاعب كاريكا.
هدف ضائع للسودان 
اضاع كاريكا هدف للسودان في الدقيقة الخامسة من انفراد بالمرمي حينما اطلق صاروخ فوق العارضة
هدف بكري اخترق الشباك 
قام الحكم بمراجعة شباك مرمي ليسوتو عقب اختراق كرة اللاعب بكري المدينة  لها واتضح انها (مقدودة) وقام رجل الخط باجراء معالجة لها حتى لا يتضرر احد  المنتخبين خاصة ان الحكم كان قد تردد في احتساب هدف السودان 
ليسوتو تتراجع 
تراجع منتخب ليسوتو الى منطقته لحماية مرماه من الهجوم الضاري الذي قاده منتخبنا الوطني عبر اللاعبين كاريكا والمدينة 
عودة قوية للضيوف
من هجمة مرتدة كاد منتخب ليسوتو ان يحرز هدف التعادل من كرة مرتدة الا ان مالك ابعد كرته الى خارج الملعب .
صاروخ لفارس 
اطلق لاعب الطرف الشمال فارس صاروخ من مسافة بعيدة على الطائر مر ببوصات فوق العارضة .
زغبير ينقذ هدف 
انقذ الحارس ايهاب زغبير مرمى السودان من هدف محقق من انفراد للاعب موليكا  والتي حولها الى ركلة زاية و من ثم رد بفرصة اخري ابعدها فارس الي خارج  الملعب .
فارس يرد بقوة 
رد اللاعب فارس بهجمة مرتدة ابعدها دفاع ليسوتو الى ركلة زاوية لم يستفد منها نجوم منتخبنا الوطني .
حارس ليسوتو يلجأ لتأخير اللعب بعد الضغط الذي مارسه نجومنا على مرمي ليسوتو .
بطاقة صفراء لضفر 
منح الحكم اللاعب ضفر بطاقة صفراء لارتكابه مخالفة مع اللاعب ميسوني.
زغبير تسبب في هدف التعادل 
تسبب زغبير في هدف التعادل بخروجه الخاطئ ليرسل لاعب ليسوتو كرة خلفه ولجت الشباك هدف تعادلي في الدقيقة الاخيرة من الشوط الاول 
خروج المدينة للاصابة 
خرج اللاعب بكري المدينة للاصابة وحل مكانة اللاعب نادر الطيب 
وفي الشوط الثاني ومع بدايته وجد اللاعب مهند فرصة اضافة الهدف الثاني  واطلق صاروخ في الدقيقة الثانية مر بجوار القائم الايمن كهدف ضائع
طرد ضفر بالبطاقة الحمراء
طرد الحكم اللاعب ضفر بالبطاقة الحمراء لحصوله على بطاقة صفراء ثانية من مخالفة مع احد لاعبي ليسوتو 
وعقب خروج اللاعب ضفر تراجع منتخبنا الوطني ليعتمد على نادر الطيب فقط في الهجوم.
خروج راجي و دخول سائر 
اجرى مازدا تعديلا قضي بخروج اللاعب راجي ودخول ادم سائر لتحريك وسط الملعب .
هدفان ضائعان للسودان
اضاع السودان هدفين من كاريكا ونادر الطيب وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المواجهة من داخل استاد الهلال .
لوخانا يضيف الهدف الثاني 
اضاف ليسوتو الهدف الثاني عبر اللاعب لوخانا في الدقيقة 36 في مرمى زغبير الذي تفرج على الكرة تمر داخل الشباك 
هدف ثالث من ليسوتو 
وفي الدقيقة 38 اضاف ليسوتو الهدف الثالث 
الجماهير تهتف ضد مازدا 
هتفت الجماهير ضد مدرب المنتخب مازدا لفشله في قيادة المنتخب لتحقيق الفوز بل تعرض مرمى السودان لهدفين في شباك زغبير
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

ده سؤال ولا خبر يا ابراهيم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



والله سؤال وكنا عاوزين اجابة كلنا قاعدين فى جزيرة سرنديب
*

----------


## الدلميت

*دي ناس عايزة سفر وفسح
سمعة السودان في ستين


اللهم لا اعتراض في حكمك
                        	*

----------


## zalnoon

*من ناس ديلا .....
وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسفاي...
اضاعوك ياوطن...
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ما قلت ليكم .........!!!
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*كان الله فى عونك يابلد
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*استفدنا من التجربة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*خرجنا من المنافسة بجهل الاتحاد باللوائح المنظمة ووفقدنا التصنيف بفلسفة ماذدا
*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا شخصياً بقيت غير مهتم بالمنتخب بتاتاً .. إذا كان الدولة ما مهتمه بيه نحن تاعبين نفسنا ليه ...
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*ده مامنتخب ولا ده اتحاد عام ،،،، دي عباره عن شركه خاصه بي مجدي وماذدا والطريفي واسامه ومعتصم،،،،،،،،، شكيناكم لله يامصاصي الدماء يا أرزقيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجمهور يهتف ضد لاعبى المنتخب..وحركة غير أخلاقية من زغبير‎


هتفت الجماهير القليلة الحاضرة لمباراة منتخبنا ضد اللاعبين ومازدا وإتحاد الكرة عقب الهزيمة القاسية أمام ليسوتو 3/1 وقامت الشرطة بإحتواء الموقف وكانت الجماهيرشجعت منتخب ليسوتو منذ منتصف الحصة الثانية وأتى حارس منتخبنا إيهاب زغبير بحركة غير أخلاقية بيده تجاه الجمهور.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عرفتوا ليه الجمهور مابهتم بمباريات المنتخب ؟؟

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ليسوتو رشتنا




سجم خشمك يا وطن


الترابة فى خشمك يا سودان
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل فيك يا مازدا و يا إتحاد السجم
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
فوضي ادارة الاتحاد تتجلي فعلا في عدم الاهتمام بالمنتخب
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*اين الوزير من هذه المهازال تبا لاصحاب الكنششة الذين يعشقون السفر والنثريات 

تبا لكم ياخي زرعتوه فينا عدم الولاء والحب للوطن 
*

----------

